# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ][ هلوسآت التصوير ][

## خربشآت

**

** 
*سكن ـت الروح* 
*هنآآك*
*في آفق الرح ـيل* 
** 

*بريق من الأم ـل*
*زآنه* 
*زرقة سمآء ملأت بخضرة الطبيعة* 
** 

*ندآء ربآني*
*لروح طآلمآ عشقت* 
*التحليق* 
** 

*بيآض قلبك*
*كزهرة ملأت خلآيآ ج ـسدي* 
** 

*وريقآت خضرآء غ ـآصت في بحر السم ـآء* 
** 
*يآآه*
*لكم آعشق نسآئمك* 
** 
**

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *سكن ـت الروح* 
> *هنآآك*
> *في آفق الرح ـيل* 
> 
> 
> *بريق من الأم ـل*
> *زآنه* 
> *زرقة سمآء ملأت بخضرة الطبيعة* 
> 
> ...



يا سلام يا خربشات هذي الزهور التي اشعلت الغرفة بعبقها تسمى في القطيف بـ [الفقاح] 

و هي زهرة الحمضيات كاللومي و البرتقال

أعجبتني جدا

فشكرا

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


**

هالـ ص ـوووره أح ـسها كلها ع ـطاااء ..


ع ـجبني تماازج زرقة الـ س ـماااء وإخ ـضراار الزرع ..




وهالـ ص ـوووره رومااانـ س ـيه ^_^ ..


غ ـيررر ش ـكل ،، والله ح ـبيتهم ..


ماش ـاااء الله ع ـليش ح ـبوووبه ،،


تـ ص ـووويرك ج ـنااان ،، دقيق ،، واض ـح ج ـداً ..


س ـلمت يمناااكِ وج ـمال ع ـدستكِ ..


وع ـطاااكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ع ـطاااائكِ بيننا ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير في قمة الرووووووووووووووووووعة
عدسة جميلة جداً في الالتقاط ..
دمتِ ودامت عدستك الرائعة ..
موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ظهرت ليي صور

----------


## hope

*تصوير ومنآظر روووعهـ ,,*

*تسلم الأيادي حبيبتي* 

*يعطيك العآفيييهـ يآرب* 

*لاعدمنآ جديدك*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

خربشآت

يعطيك  العافية 


تصوير جميل 

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك  


دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد 
طبيعه رائعه ,, وتصوير اروع
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ندآء ربآني*
*لروح طآلمآ عشقت* 
*التحليق* 

**
*مآشاء الله تبارك الرحمن..* 

*مــــــآأجملـهـآآآآ,,* 
*يآآهـ قول جميله قليلٌ بحقها*  
*لقد اعجبتني جداً*  
*وتصويركـ واضح وممتاز*  
*تستحقي التقييم والخمس نجوم*  
*سلمتِ وسلمت يداك الرائعتان*  
*يعطـيكـ ربي آلــف عآآفيهـ*  
*دمتِ بقلبٌ نآآبض*

----------


## واحد فاضي

صور والتقاط راااااااااااااااائع 

سلمت الانامل التي أبدعت في التصوير

هذي وهي صور روعه 

ويش حال اللي عايش في هالمحل :wink: 

تسلمي 


خالص تحياتي 
فمان الكريم

----------


## خربشآت

صلوآت على محمد وع ـلي
 :amuse: 
آخ ـي آبو سلطآن ~





> يا سلام يا خربشات هذي الزهور التي اشعلت الغرفة بعبقها تسمى في القطيف بـ [الفقاح]








> و هي زهرة الحمضيات كاللومي و البرتقال







> أعجبتني جدا





نعم هي كذلك ،، صورتهآ من شجرة الإترنج ^^
يآه لكم آعشق لونهـآآآ الأبيض ..

آخي توآجدك الكريم هنآ شهآدة آعتز بهـآ
فشكري لك ..
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية شوق ~
يع ـآفيكوم ربي 
خجلتيني ح ـبوبة 
تشكرآآتي الكبيرونة قد السمآء لتوآجدكِ الرآئع هونـآآآ
سطل ورد
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية هموسه ~
وتوآجدكِ الجميلون آروع
بالتوفيق غ ـآليتي 
^^
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية عفآف ~
ممممم ، مآدري يطلعوآ عند الكثير 
جربي مرة فآنية ،،
شكريآ ع توآجدكِ ..
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية هووب ~
يع ـآفيكوم ربي
تشكرآتي الممزوجة بسحر الطبيعة لتوآجدكِ العطر 
مودتي
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية سويت ~
وتوآجدك آجمل بوآآيد
مآننحرم من طلتكِ
^|^
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية وردة~
تحية ممزوجة بتشكرآتي لروحكِ المحمدية
توآجدكِ آسعدني
^_^
 :noworry: 
الغ ـآلية ع ـآشقة المستحيل ~
تشكرآتي الكبيرووونة قد السمآء الممتلئة بالغيوم البيضآء
توآجدكِ آعطآني شعلة من الحمآس
فألف شكر لكِ
 :noworry: 
آخ ـي وآحد فآزي ~




> ويش حال اللي عايش في هالمحل




من ح ـآآلنآآ  :toung: 
تشكرآآتي الكبيرونة لتوآجدك العطر
آسعدني حقآً
 :noworry: 
تشكرآتي المعطرة بعبق الورد المحمدي للوسآم والنجوم
توآجدكوم بعث في كآميرتي شعلة من الحم ـآس
 :ongue:

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بيآض قلبك*
*كزهرة ملأت خلآيآ ج ـسدي* 
** 


*

.
.

مسآآء الورد ،* 
*تصوير روعه ،*

*آبدعتي خربشآآت  ،*

*خآآصه الصورهـ إلآ فوق مره روعه ،*

*إن شآء الله دوم تميز عدستكِ ،*

*تسلمي ع الطرح*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه*

*مآآنحرم جديدك*

*تحيآآتي*

*ملآمح كيوت 


**
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصوير رائع ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله 
صوررر مرره رووعه 
ابداااع ع الاخر 
وطبيعه خلابه مررره ولا ارووع 
*_*
دمتي ودامت عدستك 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
وننتظر المزيد من ابدااعك خيوووه { خربشات } :)
تحياااتوو

----------

